# Squeaking when being picked up



## LincolnHawk7 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi. I have a 19-month old Devon Rex cat. He was last at the vets in February and they said that he was very healthy and I believe this to be the case too.nhe eats and drinks regularly, is a healthy size and is very active, despite being a house cat.

The love that we receive from him is definitely on his terms most of the time but he's loving all the same. When we pick him up, he is known to crawl up onto our shoulders so that he can get off. He prefers to just come to us when he feels like! 

Over the last week, he's been letting out a kind of squeak four out of five times of picking him up. Reading upon it, people seem to think he's just voicing his disapproval at being picked up, but I thought I'd check it out here too. As I say, he is otherwise very healthy and active.

Cheers.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

My kitty also hates to be picked up and she does protest vocally when we do so.


----------



## LincolnHawk7 (Apr 25, 2012)

TatiLie said:


> My kitty also hates to be picked up and she does protest vocally when we do so.


So it's a normal thing then? I only felt inclined to ask about it as this protest has only started about a week ago.


----------



## BlondieSarah (Aug 3, 2011)

One of my girls meows upon being picked up too (though hers is more of a yay cuddles scenario than disliking it, and she has always done it). Perhaps he's just found his voice more!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I can always tell when my husband has picked Simba up because I can hear him meowing in a particular way (Simba, not husband...), so I think it's just what some cats do when they don't want to be picked up . Simba also goes up onto my shoulder and then down my back and onto the floor to escape my clutches!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Like previous posters I would also say he is expressing his disapproval of you picking him up. 

Becoming more vocal may be something to do with him feeling increasingly confident as he matures, and now feeling he has every right to object to being handled against his will.  

Kittens and younger cats sometimes put up with humans invading their space, or expecting them to do something they don't want to. But adult cats *know* their rights much better


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Hmm...It could be that he is just protesting if he doesn't like being held, but it could also be a sensitivity. Does it happen when you are touching a certain place? Will he let you stroke him?

I'd agree that it is probably nothing, but if its just started, it might be worth seeing if he appears to be in any pain and keeping an eye on him. 

All the best!


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

He could have a tender spot and if you lift him up in a certain way it may be uncomfortable. 

Try picking him up with two hands under his tummy, one in front of the other so he's properly supported when you lift. I know that when Ty was picked up by anyone other than me in the wrong way, like two hands around the rib cage, or one arm hooked under him he would squeak, as if saying ouch.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

LincolnHawk7 said:


> So it's a normal thing then? I only felt inclined to ask about it as this protest has only started about a week ago.


Is the moaning like the cats in Cat Yodeling videos?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> Is the moaning like the cats in Cat Yodeling videos?


Poor kitties Mean people making them so annoyed!


----------



## LincolnHawk7 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I hope the majority of you are right and that it's just a case of him disapproving with being picked up. I've handled cats for quite some time and I don't think it's a case of picking him up incorrectly. 

I don't know if this has anything to do with it but he appears to be very lethargic today. He usually has a crazy hour or so but he's not been as active today, choosing to sleep instead. I'm a little concerned as its quite out of character for him but I'll be sure to keep my eye on him.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It could be worth getting it checked out if he's only started doing it recently, especially with being lethargic too. He could have an injury somewhere causing him pain. One of mine sometimes gives a scream when picked up, and he's had to have anti-inflammatories for an old injury he has - seems to have made him happier


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LincolnHawk7 said:


> I don't know if this has anything to do with it but he appears to be very lethargic today. He usually has a crazy hour or so but he's not been as active today, choosing to sleep instead. I'm a little concerned as its quite out of character for him but I'll be sure to keep my eye on him.


Is it possible he might be constipated or have a sore tummy? One of mine has a slow metabolism and if his bowel is uncomfortably full he becomes lethargic and sleeps a lot. Also if I pick him up when his bowel is full he complains.

What kind of diet have you got your cat on?


----------

